# New Molly Mule!!



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

Please please please post more pictures!!!

And have a great day!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Okay I will !!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Another one!!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

A video of the mares coming in.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

SUCH a sweet face! I would love a Haflinger mule.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

She's adorable!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Gah! She is so cute! What's her name?? <3


----------



## Sarahrachael (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh my goodness!! SO cute!!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Mulefeather said:


> SUCH a sweet face! I would love a Haflinger mule.


I'm hoping the other mare settled that would spell "Haflinger Mule Team"!!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Red Gate Farm said:


> She's adorable!


Thanks ... she's a handful!!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Zexious said:


> Gah! She is so cute! What's her name?? <3


Gracie ...


----------

